# Odd ball question



## TML (Feb 4, 2010)

Is it okay to bring cremated remains? I've been saving my fathers remains for a few years. He wanted to create new life with his passing and It will be another 2 years+ before we move to NZ and build our earthship... I had hoped to carry out his wish in our family home.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

TML said:


> Is it okay to bring cremated remains? I've been saving my fathers remains for a few years. He wanted to create new life with his passing and It will be another 2 years+ before we move to NZ and build our earthship... I had hoped to carry out his wish in our family home.


Yes.

See this link to the NZ customs website.

http://www.customs.govt.nz/questions/Pages/default.aspx?q=29&s=29


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

TML said:


> Is it okay to bring cremated remains? I've been saving my fathers remains for a few years. He wanted to create new life with his passing and It will be another 2 years+ before we move to NZ and build our earthship... I had hoped to carry out his wish in our family home.


My husband and I are both huge fans of Mike Reynolds and the work he does. There is a mini ship here in Chch (Huntsbury Hill), not far from where we live... beautiful places those homes. Best of luck, and if you wind up in the S Island near Chch, you'll have 6 extra hands willing to volunteer some help when the time comes. 

Cheers!


----------



## TML (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the link  appreciate it

We also love Mike Reynolds! Boy 6 helping hands would be amazing *whistles*


----------

